# Fritzbox 7360 für aktuelles Entertain mit Media Receiver 400 geeignet?



## Herbboy (6. April 2017)

*Fritzbox 7360 für aktuelles Entertain mit Media Receiver 400 geeignet?*

Ich hatte bisher VSDL bei der Telekom mit 50Mbit ohne "Extras". Nun hab ich den Vertrag leicht abgeändert, damit ich 2-3 Extras inklusive habe und da es in der Summe nicht mehr kostet, u.a. auch ein Rabatt auf den vorhandenen Mobilfunkvertrag. Mit dabei ist auch Entertain, obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht brauche.

Den Receiver hab ich nun trotzdem zugesendet bekommen, und an sich hab ich mir überlegt, dass ich den vlt doch brauchen kann, zum einen wenn ich mal etwas aufnehmen und gleichzeitig was anderes sehen will (dann kann ich halt über Kabel-TV schauen und per Receiver was anderes aufnehmen), zum anderen für einen Fernseher im Schlafzimmer, wo kein Kabelanschluss ist. 


Allerdings kann ich nicht rausfinden, ob meine Fritzbox 7360  FRITZ!Box 7360 | AVM Deutschland  für den Media Receiver 400 und das aktuelle Entertain geeignet ist. AVM hat auf eine Mail noch nicht geantwortet, ist zwar auch noch nicht lange her, aber ich müsste den Receiver halt ja zeitnah zurückgeben, wenn ich ihn nicht brauche...  Und online finde ich absolut widersprüchliche Aussagen in Foren, was aber ggf. auch am Alter der Aussagen liegt (andere Firmware usw. ). 

Bei AVM steht u.a., dass erst ab der Firmware 6.80 das "Entertrain Plus" funktionieren würde. Fernsehen uber EntertainTV Plus nach FRITZ!OS-Update gestort | FRITZ!Box 7360 | AVM Deutschland   Zitat "Ab FRITZ!OS 6.80 unterstützt die FRITZ!Box Source-specific Multicasts nach IGMPv3, die für Telekom EntertainTV Plus _*erforderlich *_sind"

 Aber diese Version soll wiederum auf der anderen Seite gerade Probleme erst VERURSACHEN, was im gleichen Link steht - für meine Fritzbox 7360 gibt es die Firmware auch gar nicht, obwohl sie im Supportbereich für mein Modell angezeigt wird. D.h. im Updatemenü wird Version 6.50 angezeigt, und keine neuere sei verfügbar.


Weiß da jemand bescheid? Funktioniert Entertain mit dem 400er-Receiver und meiner Fritzbox 7360? HABE ich überhaupt "EntertainTV *Plus*", oder wäre das ein besonderes Angebot? Ich weiß leider nicht, ob dieses "Plus" einfach nur das "normale", aber aktuelle Entertain ist oder noch mal was anderes...


Danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2017)

*AW: Fritzbox 7360 für aktuelles Entertain mit Media Receiver 400 geeignet?*

So, der Support hat sich gemeldet: es gäbe die neue Firmware 6.83, die ich auch manuell installieren könne. Über das Menü im Router wurde ja nichts gefunden. Aber als ob die das extra für mich gemacht hätten, war diese neue Firmware dann nun (seit ? ) heute doch über das Updatemenü des Routers abrufbar.  ^^   Mit der Firmware soll alles klappen. Sofern es nicht klappt, berichte ich nochmal


----------



## rhalin (7. April 2017)

*AW: Fritzbox 7360 fÃ¼r aktuelles Entertain mit Media Receiver 400 geeignet?*

Habe auch eine 7360 , meine mal gelesen zu haben das es 2 verschiedene Ausführungen gibt.
Eine hat mehr internen Speicher die ander weniger, für die neueste Firmware braucht man die "neuere" Version der 7360 sonst ist die Firmware zu groß
für den Speicher.

Warum gibt es das aktuelle FRITZ!OS nicht fur die FRITZ!Box 7360 v1? | FRITZ!Box 7360 | AVM Deutschland


----------

